# WIN £100 with Chris Knott Insurance this November



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*WIN £100 with Chris Knott Insurance in November...*

Continuing our monthly offers to encourage you to pick up the phone for a quote on a car we don't yet insure, this month we're offering a *£100 Amazon Voucher* to one lucky caller.

Simply *request a quote in November* (for a policy starting in November or upto 30 days ahead) and we'll enter you for our prize draw.

Think what you could buy on Amazon with your £100. You can spend it on yourself or maybe use it to purchase Christmas gifts for loved ones - offset the cost of Christmas.

To request a quote, you should call us FREE on *0800 917 2274* and mention this forum. If you prefer, you can Request a Car Quote online. We look forward to helping you save money.

Insurance Premium Tax - the tax you pay as part of your premium - increased on 1 Nov so you may see an increase in your renewal from your current provider. Remember, we're looking to *beat your best alternative* so give us a call when their figure comes in. We'll try to reduce your premium and we'll automatically enter you for the draw - just for calling.

best,
Nick

*PS.* October's prize winner will be announced soon - someone's won a Karcher K2 Pressure Washer!

*******************************
*DOING THE BUSINESS FOR CAR CLUB MEMBERS...*
These club members have liked our service and our quotes recently:

_"I have just transferred my XFR insurance to Chris Knott to do. Admiral quoted me a whopping £661 for renewal and reduced it to £440 when I phoned them. Online the best I had was £380...including legal and Chris Knott beat it as an introductory offer. £368.50 - Great deal and great service. Thanks."_ *griff, XFForum*

_"Chris Knott actually gave me the most competitive quote this year, beating my renewal and quotes from all the other 'performance' insurers out there!! So I am now a Chris Knott customer! Thanks Chris Knott "_ *Johnny 5, TypeAccord*

_"I phoned Chris Knott today before I phoned my usual insurers. '54 beetle, 1776cc, fully comp, UK Recovery, agreed valuation, me the wife and my 24year old son. £160. Saved me at least £60."_ *Baz54, VolksZone*

_"Just insured my Sportage with CKI this year - they cut £645 off last year's price with another insurer, so I'm more than happy so far!"_ *Therkim, KiaOC*

_"Renewed through Chris Knott again this year. Got straight through to an advisor, as with the couple of calls I needed to make to them during the expiring policy. I'm now covered by an insurer I know has looked after relatives needing to make a claim, at the best price I could find from any provider. They have always been quick and helpful each time I've called, showing you can still get good quality service with competitive quotes."_ *Rabbut, A1 Forum*

_"All sorted and renewed. Awesome service as always!"_ *Deacon, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*
*******************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: WINNER ANNOUNCEMENT*

Thanks to all those who requested a car insurance quote from Chris Knott during November. All quote requests received during the month were automatically entered into our November prize draw to *WIN £100 Amazon Voucher*.

I'm pleased to announce that Mr S Presgrave from Kent was the month's winner. Congratulations go to him! His voucher will be sent out in the coming days but there's an interesting thing about this winner: he is an existing client who asked us to quote on an extra car in his household. So, not only did he win the voucher, he obviously saved money on the quote (because he went ahead with the policy) which included a *loyalty discount of £20 on top of any other saving* we were able to find for him to win the business.

*If you're a Chris Knott client you too will receive our loyalty discount when you bring extra cars to us that we don't already cover for you.*

If you're not yet a Chris Knott client, why not call us for a quote when your car insurance renewal falls due. Don't forget, *if you request a quote during December for a policy that's due within 30 days, you could WIN 2x 2016 MotoGP tickets for Silverstone (all 3 days)* - see our other post on the forum about this.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274*

best,
Nick

*PS.* We've already reached 50% of December's target in just the first 5 working days of the month! This is because we've got some great rates available for car club/forum members. It's worth you calling.

*PPS.* Check out the post in our section about our current Breakdown Cover offer too.

**********************************************************

*Some of the RECENT FEEDBACK on Chris Knott from the car club community:*

_"This year, I took the best quote I had and asked Chris Knott to beat it, which they kindly did. I think that method would work with anyone."_ *JaceMindu, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*

_"I had a similar experience with these guys, they undercut the premiums on 3 of our cars by 10% and now the 4th car by £30 on the renewal. If it continues we will be using them for a long time!"_ *bluestreak56, Z4-Forum*

_"We bought our first Z4 at the weekend (a weekend fun car!) and I completed my normal checks of the various comparison sites. As I already have our main family car in my name we decided to register this under my wife's name with her as the main insured. She hasn't had a car insurance policy for 3 years so no NCB although a named driver. I spoke to the very helpful Rebecca who still managed to beat our lowest quote by £20. A small saving but I would rather £20 in my pocket than an insurance company's! Honestly I didn't expect them to beat the comparison sites so I was pleasantly surprised. Great service and I will be getting a quote on our Audi when it is due to renew."_ *onenil, Z4-Forum*

_"I've just insured with Chris Knott and mentioned I was from the 350z forum so hopefully that was recorded. They were able to beat my previous best quote from G********* by £30 so I took them up on it and so far so good, I even got a callback when requested too :thumbs:"_ *Sargara, 350Z Forum*

_"Just taken out my insurance with you guys, really easy talking to Kathy (last month) and then Rebecca today, and they actually know what mods are! Brilliant."_ *Mark-in-Stoke, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

_"Great service and price. New quote was only £20 higher than last year's quote and again they were the cheapest after I did some comparing, so happy bunny for another year. Try them out - got nothing to lose and everything to gain!"_ *Imran, VWAudi Forum*


----------

